# What's the coolest Board you've ever seen?



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hmmmmm nah that's too easy, for mine. I'd have to be going back a ways, to how a board made me feel / how "wow" the graphics were at the time the board was launched. 

Some include: 
-- Field Earth pow deck last time I was in Japan (no denying that stuff like the Bataleon Surfer / Endeavour Archetype / Jones Hovercraft / Burton SK / etc look amazing, but next to this FE, they look pretty damn pedestrian -- thing looked like a space ship!)
-- Forum Jeremy Jones (with the Samurai on it)
-- Burton Johann Oloffsen (with the moon / night scape on it)
-- Burton Custom 99/2000 series
-- Atlantis Daniel Franck 
-- Un Inc decks from back in that team's heyday
-- Rome Pintail 160 (specifically) - mine turned a lot of heads
-- probably the most stoked I've ever been, was when I knocked myself out for a minute (apparently), got up, had to ask my friend how to get to the bottom of a hill that I'd done 200+ days on by that stage (and which really had only 2 ways to get to the bottom), unstrapped, picked my board up, and was TOTALLY blown away that this 2002 Option Makkinen was actually MINE?>!?!?!

Interesting concept for your beanie, by the way. I've registered on your site (as I've thought about buying rugby headgear at various points in time, for use on the snow, in certain circumstances) -- but you need to change the text colour in the registration fields, as you've got black text in fields that are transparent onto a dark background.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Endeavor Archetype (2020 the best imo but in general such a futuristic shape in black is a killer):








Yes the Greats 2019 (151 and 154 in particular):







Capita Kazu (this one always looks great, probably the best board graphic year by year, for me 2020 the best so far).

Lib Orca 2019 (2021 looks great too after they’ve screwed up the 2020)

Korua Plus Line (again, you can’t go wrong with the stealth shape and full matte black)

Capita Spring Break Twin 2018 (mhmm)

I’d throw in K2 Simple Pleasures 2019, Bataleon Surfer 2020 (white) and probably a dozen more boards.

I’m always willing to pay more for a great graphic.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the base graphics of the 10 year Burton Custom. Think the coolest looking board has to be one of the 3d Field Earth or Burton 3d Fish. One of the Ride Timeless versions is pretty clean too.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Arbor A-Frame always looks great.



Jones Twin Sister









Gnu Mullair, white:








I love what they did with the DC Mega here:








Last year's Goldmember:









The Spring Break boards are epic:


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

My Burton ouija twin was probably the coolest looking board I owned.
Followed by my 2003 burton Canyon (with the Iris/eye graphic)
The first year customs were damn nice, especially the one with the turtle on the base.

I'm yet to see boards that, in my mind, can compete with those (but I know there must be, I've missed a lot of cool designs in the last 10 years or so).

_Edit to add pics_


----------



## spudattack (Jul 21, 2018)

Burton Easy Livin’ Led Zep

Always gets heaps of attention in lift lines[emoji41]




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Endeavor x Run DMC Live, then the Rossi x Riot Society Retoxes (some of them)








*___







*







*___*


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Sadly all before I started riding.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

The Marilyn Monroe boards by Burton:


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Capita Kazu. 2020 Samurai Graphic and 2021 Ninja Graphic.

I like the Jones Mind Expander graphic as well.


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

For me it's the star wars themed snowboard. But that would be cool if they added some lights on it.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Sadly all before I started riding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I love that board, in fact I'd love to own a greats, this one came up for $180Aud yesterday I was seriously thinking of grabbing. Anyone know what year this is and has much changed in this board.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes. The Greats Snowboard 2015


Read or share reviews of the Yes. The Greats Snowboard 2015 or shop similar Snowboards




www.evo.com





While searching for your model found this:








SnowDB







www.snowdb.com





A great initiative to help women with cancer and probably a touch easier toe side initiation hah


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> I love that board, in fact I'd love to own a greats, this one came up for $180Aud yesterday I was seriously thinking of grabbing. Anyone know what year this is and has much changed in this board.
> View attachment 154258
> View attachment 154258


Thunder, that looks like a 2015 Greats Jeffy Anderson.

EDIT: dunno what that guy is on, as I sold my 2016, run-of-the-mill graphic Greats for $280 a couple of seasons ago, and I felt like I was lowballing the sh7t outta myself (I was going through a hard cull). 

Get on that if you still can!!!


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Big fan of the 2019 Rossignol Templar graphic.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Thunder, that looks like a 2015 Greats Jeffy Anderson.
> 
> EDIT: dunno what that guy is on, as I sold my 2016, run-of-the-mill graphic Greats for $280 a couple of seasons ago, and I felt like I was lowballing the sh7t outta myself (I was going through a hard cull).
> 
> Get on that if you still can!!!


Yeah he's also got an optimistic 2018 used 5 days for $450


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Hmmmmm nah that's too easy, for mine. I'd have to be going back a ways, to how a board made me feel / how "wow" the graphics were at the time the board was launched.
> 
> Some include:
> -- Field Earth pow deck last time I was in Japan (no denying that stuff like the Bataleon Surfer / Endeavour Archetype / Jones Hovercraft / Burton SK / etc look amazing, but next to this FE, they look pretty damn pedestrian -- thing looked like a space ship!)


just checked out the field earth site...some sweet looking swallow tails!

https://www.jau.ne.jp/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/FullSizeR.jpg


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

I love my Nitro of 2009. One of the most successful and rigorous designs.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Stranda snowboards have incredible top sheets.

However, I'm also a fan of the retro inspired Salomon First Call.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ETT Jack Daniel's board. I so wanted this thing to become a limited release or something but still the coolest collab board ever. 

Of the ones that were in my collections, in no order:

Forum Destroyer 2011







Burton Vapor 2013








Lib Jamie Lynn 2014








Never Summer Swift 2018








YES PYL 2014


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> Yes. The Greats Snowboard 2015
> 
> 
> Read or share reviews of the Yes. The Greats Snowboard 2015 or shop similar Snowboards
> ...


Got one of those Greats boobs 158


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

It's heartwarming to see that, despite the thousands of pages of heated discussion over a smidgen of flex or a few mm of waist width, some people just buy the board with the pretty graphics.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BoardieK said:


> It's heartwarming to see that, despite the thousands of pages of heated discussion over a smidgen of flex or a few mm of waist width, some people just buy the board with the pretty graphics.


May as well enjoy looking at it in those long lift lines


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Powderjet build your own board. You build the board then you make the graphics anything you want. I went no graphics at all, just the wood topsheet (actually all the sheets are wood) finished nicely. Everyone loves the board and are constantly stopping me to ask about it.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Pics?


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Classic.... bobby Meeks joyride.
A little older .... jeff brushie craps board. Would love to hang that on the wall.
A newer never summer....just like the color profile


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

$15000! Yeah, good idea- I'll trade my SUV in for a promotional NeverSummer! It looks cool, but... I'll give you $350 for it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the ad on the right definitely sums up my thoughts on this.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Hmmmmm nah that's too easy, for mine. I'd have to be going back a ways, to how a board made me feel / how "wow" the graphics were at the time the board was launched.
> 
> Some include:
> -- Field Earth pow deck last time I was in Japan (no denying that stuff like the Bataleon Surfer / Endeavour Archetype / Jones Hovercraft / Burton SK / etc look amazing, but next to this FE, they look pretty damn pedestrian -- thing looked like a space ship!)
> ...


Some ripper boards in there! That story about knocking yourself out is both awesome and scary at the same time haha, re-discovering your own board would be pretty rad, but also hopefully your head is alright if you took that heavy of a fall!

Thanks mate, happy to hear you're signed up  Keep on eye on your emails in the next few weeks we should be starting to send some info out! And oh good to know, thank you for the heads up, I'll go and look at that and fix it up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

WigMar said:


> $15000! Yeah, good idea- I'll trade my SUV in for a promotional NeverSummer! It looks cool, but... I'll give you $350 for it.


Need to email the seller and tell him he forgot the '.' between the first and second zeros.


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Sadly all before I started riding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nice how the binding holes line up with right nostril. Bring da Ruckus.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Endeavor Archetype (2020 the best imo but in general such a futuristic shape in black is a killer):
> View attachment 154237
> 
> Yes the Greats 2019 (151 and 154 in particular):
> ...


The Lib Orca 2019 you mentioned, I haven't seen that one before, it looks so sick! I'd get that in a heartbeat.

Agreed about paying more for a graphic I love, I would much prefer to have a board that every time I look down I'm stoked with than save a bit of money to have one that I'm more ambivalent about.


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> The Marilyn Monroe boards by Burton:
> 
> View attachment 154254
> View attachment 154255
> View attachment 154256


I hadn't seen those. Hot boards


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

There are some great boards on this thread. Love the WuTang, Led Zep and Marilyn Boards. But kinda partial to my Donek Lightning.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> I like the base graphics of the 10 year Burton Custom. Think the coolest looking board has to be one of the 3d Field Earth or Burton 3d Fish. One of the Ride Timeless versions is pretty clean too.


I like the simplicity and I guess minimalism of the Ride Timeless board, something about it sits well with me.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

drblast said:


> Arbor A-Frame always looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jones Twin is niiicccceeee. I do love a wooden style look, the Arbor A-Frame in the snow is sexy 👌 Look at how nice that is!


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> My Burton ouija twin was probably the coolest looking board I owned.
> Followed by my 2003 burton Canyon (with the Iris/eye graphic)
> The first year customs were damn nice, especially the one with the turtle on the base.
> 
> I'm yet to see boards that, in my mind, can compete with those (but I know there must be, I've missed a lot of cool designs in the last 10 years or so).


I've never seen either of them before, they both look damn nice!

I know what you mean, I feel like there are so many rad looking boards out there that need more appreciation. Hopefully this thread is a good hunting ground to appreciate some sick designs.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

spudattack said:


> Burton Easy Livin’ Led Zep
> 
> Always gets heaps of attention in lift lines[emoji41]
> 
> ...


Yeah that's certifiably awesome, I love how it's almost 2 different halves of the board.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Endeavor x Run DMC Live, then the Rossi x Riot Society Retoxes (some of them)
> 
> View attachment 154250
> *___
> ...


I hadn't heard of Endeavor yet, look like they have some super nice variety though.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Sadly all before I started riding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh DAAMNN! They would've been hot back in the day. Imagine someone re-releasing something similar now, surely they'd fly off the shelves.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> The Marilyn Monroe boards by Burton:
> 
> View attachment 154254
> View attachment 154255
> View attachment 154256


That's so cool, what year were these released? I couldn't even find a price for one. I'd happily ride one of them.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

WigMar said:


> $15000! Yeah, good idea- I'll trade my SUV in for a promotional NeverSummer! It looks cool, but... I'll give you $350 for it.


Yah.....not my board. Just saw it on craigslist. Thought it looked cool.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

rain45 said:


> For me it's the star wars themed snowboard. But that would be cool if they added some lights on it.


Yeah there are some cool ones out there, the lightsaber ones with a matching light on it would be pretty cool. There are also some nice star wars themed helmets, especially for kids, like R2-D2 style ones.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

cjaggie123 said:


> Big fan of the 2019 Rossignol Templar graphic.
> View attachment 154259


Yeah that looks smooth! I'm liking these boards that have 2 different dominant colors on them on the top of the board, I keep thinking they look nice right away.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

fastabast said:


> I love my Nitro of 2009. One of the most successful and rigorous designs.
> 
> View attachment 154260
> View attachment 154261


haha I love the photo more of you chilling with the cigar and the board, so chill!


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> The Stranda snowboards have incredible top sheets.
> 
> However, I'm also a fan of the retro inspired Salomon First Call.


Ohhh I know what you mean! That retro flavor on the Salomon boards is doing things for me.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> ETT Jack Daniel's board. I so wanted this thing to become a limited release or something but still the coolest collab board ever.
> 
> Of the ones that were in my collections, in no order:
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that Jack Daniels board before, that is one of the coolest ones I've ever seen! People would've paid a motza for that surely.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Liam - Anti Ordinary said:


> I haven't seen that Jack Daniels board before, that is one of the coolest ones I've ever seen! People would've paid a motza for that surely.


Hey man if you're a genuine snowboarder, I'd suggest easing up on the spam-posting. I know you're trying to build brand awareness (there's nothing wrong with that), you're simply dealing with quite a few "more mature" folks who have been snowboarding for a decade +

We're not the usual weekend warrior kooks who go to Buller. Hone your angle and your craft, and you'll be alright.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

You know, this thread makes me realize a bit more something I already knew: tastes vary soooo much.
Lots of cool boards in this thread but there are some I wouldn't even dare to be seen with (no offense to anyone).


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I also quite like the look of my '07 Custom X 164, especially with the bright green cartels on it. That set-up was STIFFF, almost too stiff. It did tear-up the pipe though...



















My brother in law will inherit it.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Gentemstick Rocket Fish


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

kieloa said:


> View attachment 154277
> 
> Gentemstick Rocket Fish


A nice woodgrain topsheet always looks classy, IMO


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This deck is pretty sharp!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I love this beauty by @Kijima.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Dinosaurs Will Die are always pretty out there. The BILOCQ is a personal favourite XD


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

It is strange that no one has yet designed a board with the Covid 19 virus. Make a limited series. Such an event will not happen again. Yes, there may be a second wave, but the first wave was the most real and will remain in history.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

fastabast said:


> It is strange that no one has yet designed a board with the Covid 19 virus. Make a limited series. Such an event will not happen again. Yes, there may be a second wave, but the first wave was the most real and will remain in history.


Honestly that'd be way too tacky/gimmicky for me to buy into...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

fastabast said:


> It is strange that no one has yet designed a board with the Covid 19 virus. Make a limited series. Such an event will not happen again. Yes, there may be a second wave, but the first wave was the most real and will remain in history.


I appreciate your opinion but the last thing I wanna think about when I’m snowboarding is a deadly virus.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

WigMar said:


> View attachment 154278
> 
> 
> I love this beauty by @Kijima.


Love the craftsmanship but something about it is a little dark for me. It's pure evil!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Love the craftsmanship but something about it is a little dark for me. It's pure evil!


It's probably only an evil penis owl head, nothing to worry about.


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

Friends, peace for everyone.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I've never personally seen this board, but I have talked to Scott Serfas about it & he has touched one.
He was to scared to hand flex it, but he did pick it up haha.

The very first Skull Skates snowboard, early 80's, 83 I believe?
Only 50 made, 25 for North America & 25 for Japan (I have got our Japanese member on the hunt, doubt he'll find one, but there's a better chance finding one over there I believe?)

You can't un-see this deck, it's like the devil made it.
It gets burned into your brain.

I will do unspeakable things to get this deck.


TT



http://www.skullskates.com/snowboard_museum/8-ss_co_1983.jpg


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Capita Kazu Kokubo Pro 2018/2019 (Bird) and 2019/2020 (Japanese Angel).



















Really don't like the 2021 edition with the ninja, it's departed away from that awesome and unique Japanese art/print aesthetic into just a ninja holding a pole. Think I'll wait for the 2022 edition to see if the graphic is one I like again, or wait for a decent used older Kazu as I would really love to get that board at some point.

Some of the 2020 Niche boards look sweet too. Love that art style.


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

karansaraf said:


> Capita Kazu Kokubo Pro 2018/2019 (Bird) and 2019/2020 (Japanese Angel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is cool! It is a pity that the main drawing is on the back side.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

fastabast said:


> This is cool! It is a pity that the main drawing is on the back side.


Sounds like it was designed for me tomahawking down the mountain 😂


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> Sounds like it was designed for me tomahawking down the mountain 😂


Yes, the riding style on this board is exactly the same as the drawing.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

bob2356 said:


> Powderjet build your own board. You build the board then you make the graphics anything you want. I went no graphics at all, just the wood topsheet (actually all the sheets are wood) finished nicely. Everyone loves the board and are constantly stopping me to ask about it.


I haven't heard of them before, their homemade board building tutorial looks interesting. Did you build it yourself or get a custom from Powderjet?


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

BoardieK said:


> It's heartwarming to see that, despite the thousands of pages of heated discussion over a smidgen of flex or a few mm of waist width, some people just buy the board with the pretty graphics.


Performance is important, but look and style I find important as well, especially when you're on a long-ass chairlift taking ages, I don't want to be looking down at something I'm not 100% happy with. I still got the flex and chamber done to suit how I'd be using the board, but I only get to ride 2-4 weeks a year if I'm lucky so it wasn't going to be an ultimate deciding factor.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Hey man if you're a genuine snowboarder, I'd suggest easing up on the spam-posting. I know you're trying to build brand awareness (there's nothing wrong with that), you're simply dealing with quite a few "more mature" folks who have been snowboarding for a decade +
> 
> We're not the usual weekend warrior kooks who go to Buller. Hone your angle and your craft, and you'll be alright.


Hey mate, I didn't mean to come across as spammy at all, sorry if I have. I just thought replying to people who had taken the time to actually post their boards/ opinions was the right thing to do, appreciate your perspective though, good to know.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Liam - Anti Ordinary said:


> I haven't heard of them before, their homemade board building tutorial looks interesting. Did you build it yourself or get a custom from Powderjet?


There isn't much to hear about. Powderjet is pretty much Jesse creating boards in his garage and running build your own classes in his driveway over the summer. 

I have 2 of powderjet boards so far. I did build your own clinic/class which was really interesting. I went Powderjet because I wanted a narrower stance than today's boards offer. I still ride feet forward narrow stance since I find I can't get the board around fast enough in tight spots with feet across. Very pleased with the boards. I described the handling characteristics I wanted and Jesse nailed it with the shape. One of the best riding boards (for me and my style) I've ridden in the 33 years I've been riding. Very, very stable but quick turning so you can slam it around without worrying about it doing anything odd at a bad time. Reminds me a lot of the old Burton Edeck or asym M6. I ride a lot of moguls, edge (really edge like batting branches out of my face) crud, and in the trees so I wanted a board I could dive the nose in, load up the edge, then pop off the tail. Most boards I've had the last 15 or so years don't really like being treated like that since they are biased to groomed terrain . I avoid grooming if at all possible.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rossi Undertaker and Capita Party Shark.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Rossi Undertaker and Capita Party Shark.
> View attachment 154305
> View attachment 154305
> 
> ...


Getting the Party Shark reissue this season?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

unsuspected said:


> Getting the Party Shark reissue this season?


Yep. Just talked to my guy, he’s got one reserved for me in his preorder.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Deacon said:


> Rossi Undertaker and Capita Party Shark.
> 
> View attachment 154305
> View attachment 154307


The Undertaker makes me think of the DWD Pow Reaper... not at all the same shape ofc but still. Riding a coffin is sort of inspiring


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Rossi Undertaker and Capita Party Shark.
> 
> View attachment 154305
> View attachment 154307


eXCEPT THIS MODEL, THIS ONE LOOKS WAY COOLER!!!!!







TT


----------

